# Point devaluation / price inflation



## stevet1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi everyone. Just returned from another DL vacation with the family. We had a great time. We stayed at the Grand Californian Hotel and will return there whenever possible.

I've been doing research into buying our first TS, but one thing that I don't seem to understand is the DVC points chart that changes every year....

It seems like the cost in points per night at a highly popular place like GCV is likely to go up every year (devaluation of existing points). In addition, DVC will tend to raise the price per point (inflation of $$/point) for new purchases/add ons over time as well....

Am I correct in this analysis? If so, isn't this quite troubling to anyone else but me?  I hate to think that I bought enough points for a week of vacation in the season I want, only to find in a year or two it's only good enough for 6 days, then 5 days, etc.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jun 22, 2010)

stevet1 said:


> Hi everyone. Just returned from another DL vacation with the family. We had a great time. We stayed at the Grand Californian Hotel and will return there whenever possible.
> 
> I've been doing research into buying our first TS, but one thing that I don't seem to understand is the DVC points chart that changes every year....
> 
> It seems like the cost in points per night at a highly popular place like GCV is likely to go up every year (devaluation of existing points).  [snip]



DVC cannot change the total number of points for renting out all of the units at the property, but it can reallocate those points among different size units, different seasons and between weekdays and weekends to balance out demand.  The DVC properties in WDW went years without such a reallocation until 2010 and 2011, so it is unclear when the next rellocation will happen.  For guests who want to go at the same time each year, such a reallocation can benefit them by lowering points needed or hurt them by increasing them.  -- Suzanne


----------



## stevet1 (Jun 22, 2010)

OK, that seems more reasonable then. Just to clarify - the total number of points per resort remains static = there cannot be any general point devaluation over time? We may eventually see a general stabilization of point values after a few years?

A follow-up question then:

If you owned say 100 points at resort A, 
and another 200 points at resort B

Could you use all your 300 points at the 11 month home resort window at either resort? If so, what's to stop people from just adding on only a small number of points at a very highly desirable resort in order to get the 11 month booking window?


----------



## bnoble (Jun 22, 2010)

No.  Home resort is a per-point attribute, not a per-account attribute.  So, you can only use the 100 at A between 11 and 7 months, and the 200 at B between 11 and 7 months.

However, you can bank and borrow to approximate this.  For example, you could bank your 200 at B into the next use year, and borrow 100 at A from your next use year.  Then, you have 200 at A for this year, and 400 at B for next year.


----------



## blondietink (Jun 23, 2010)

The recent points allocation seemed to be aimed at increasing oints per night Sunday - Thursday and decreasing the points needed for a Friday and Saturday night stay.  this did not bother us as we usually stay a week or 10 days.  Same week, same points, unless it falls into a different season as Easter/Spring Break often changes.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 23, 2010)

Doesn't bother us, we stay for a full week at VB for Easter(it's changed by a few points for the week over the re-allocation) and I noticed this year it's costing me a few less points for a full week at Thanksgiving at SSR. 

Big plus for us is the drop in weekend points, since we usually go MLK weekend(Thurs-Monday).


----------

